# New application for 2x2 & 3x3



## Ugo14 (May 3, 2021)

Hello,
I have developped an application for 2x2 and 3x3 on Android. Details are here. I'm currently looking for a beta tester. All it takes is an Android telephone, an account on the play store and an email address. Anyone interested please mail me at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 3, 2021)

Downloaded the app, it looks good. What are you planning to ultimately achieve with this app?

Is the app downloadable for iOS users, since I saw only the google play link on the site, https://snapcube.app/.


----------



## Ugo14 (May 8, 2021)

Hi,
The app is only for Android, since I'm not an IOS dev. What have you done with the app ? How do you think I could improve it ? Also, what kind of cell phone do you have ?
Thanks


----------

